
Pyrofex - mathgenius
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2018/02/04/pyrofex/
======
norswap
Why, why, why? What's the point? Why do we want this?

The technology may be marvelous, if you don't tell me why it's useful, I won't
care one whit.

~~~
dsacco
To put it very simply, the purpose is to develop software with provable
correctness, fault tolerance and security using a category theoretic model of
computation and programming. In particular, the goal is to do this in the
context of distributed systems, where byzantine fault tolerance is a typically
desirable property.

I’m not affiliated with Pyrofex, but I’m working on research in applied
category theory and cryptography, and I’m familiar with Mike Stay’s
publications. Category theory is broadly applicable to both programming theory
and distributed systems, especially in the context of deterministic state
machines.

------
carterschonwald
I hope this means folks aside from me are trying to bring linear logic into
new programming models for resource modelling computations.

------
categorisethis
RChain blockchain - applied Category Theory. Very cool.

